# Not sure if I did the right thing



## ageez (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,
it was my six year old son's sports day today. He was having great fun, but I could see that he was hypo, so I went over to test him. He was pretty low, so I gave him three jelly babies and a biscuit. The next event was the 400m and he was desperate to do it. I told him I didn't want him to, but he was upset and insistent, as he had been 'training' all week. I relented against my better judgement, as I don't want him to be held back by his diabetes. I know it could have been dangerous. Five mins after his hypo treatment, he was trotting round the field with me trotting after him, carrying a box with all of his paraphenalia. What I sight I must have been. Anyway folks, he made it, coming in third from last, with Mummy crying behind her sunglasses because I was so proud of him and sad that he has to live with this horrible condition. And then his classmates laughed at him for coming nearly last. Should I have made him sit out?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jun 28, 2012)

I would say well done on recognising the hypo !

Do you think they could have delayed the race and wait along with you til he recovered - probably asking a bit much I dare say 

I think he should get extra recognition for completing the race with low blood glucose -do they know it can effect co-ordination, lol. He did very well, it is very hard to get a child to sit nicely until their BG's are stable again, bless 'im


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2012)

400m is a long way for a 6 year old who's just had a hypo, I think he did very well  It is a dilemma when you have to treat a hypo just before some planned exercise because you're all pumped up and ready to go. With me it would depend on just how low I was in deciding whether to delay for 10-15 mins, and also any likely cause of the hypo e.g. if I still have a lot of insulin circulating reaching a peak and therefore likely to drop me low again. 

As ever, it's a judgement call plus experience - with this experience you'll feel better informed next time


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 28, 2012)

Yep you did exactly the right thing. 
Well done that lad for completing the race and finishing ahead of non hypo children.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 28, 2012)

And the jeering classmates? - well presumably they weren't in the race because they weren't even good enough to come LAST.

Little B's that kids are.  Although you and I would have cheerfully murdered them, you are best off teaching your child that as Kipling (was it?) said - it's NOT the winning.  It's the taking part.  

So there with knobs on.


----------



## fencesitter (Jun 29, 2012)

Hear hear! My son took part in sports day every year at primary school (before the T1 diagnosis) but for him the issue was lymphoedema. He has one leg much bigger than the other and wears a compression garment, but the school had a very 'can do' attitude and all the kids took part, even a partially sighted boy and another in a wheelchair whose carer pushed him round (she was shattered ha ha). I had mixed feelings about it at the time as he always came in last, but he has found other talents and has grown up into quite a confident lad who takes what life has thrown at him on the chin! I'm sure you did the right thing and yah boo sucks to those kids from me too. Most people will have been gunning for him all the way


----------

